# Holy MALONEY & GLAVAC~! EEI i5 7/21/12 results!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/12EEI/i5/072112.html

njoy~
nip


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

That was a huge pike. Not what you want in a bass tournament though.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

GREAT SACK!! 

Mark


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

I dont know if its cuz that 5 pounder is next to a couple of 2 pounders but its like the biggest bass ive ever seen


----------

